# Barcode communications



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sure you've seen the 2D barcodes popping up.

Create your own free 2d barcode : M0b1le.net

I had a thought. Enter your message, let it generate the barcode and then send that to someone. To a casual observer it is unreadable. However with a barcode scanner on your cell phone you can easily discover the text. So, make it a coded message, then send the coded message through the barcode utility thus making it a fairly secure way to communicate.

If you can produce these locally, i.e. print them from your computer without accessing the web, then you could make a message which could be taken elsewhere and the recipient would use their cell phone to view it... however they wouldn't actually need the internet or cellular network to do it as they would just be running an app on their phone.

Yes, we're assuming that at least some form of power is still working to keep the devices functioning.


----------



## laylow (Jul 28, 2009)

Interesting idea. Those barcodes are everywhere now. I wouldn't be surprised if intelligence agencies are already using this technique.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

laylow said:


> Interesting idea. Those barcodes are everywhere now. I wouldn't be surprised if intelligence agencies are already using this technique.


Nope. That's a little too low-tech.


----------



## laylow (Jul 28, 2009)

It would be an interesting form of dead drop.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

laylow said:


> Interesting idea. Those barcodes are everywhere now. I wouldn't be surprised if intelligence agencies are already using this technique.


Maybe high school students... but intelligence agencies??? I think the word "intelligence" precludes that from possibility as Turtle said =OP.

There are easy ways to encrypt messages that will take the average person and even law enforcement quite a while to decode. Turtle, correct me if I am wrong but Im talking possibly weeks to decode a high bit encryption IF they have the means and wherewithall to do it.


----------



## laylow (Jul 28, 2009)

Clearly the barcode itself is not encrypted, but the message contained within could be.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

laylow said:


> Interesting idea. Those barcodes are everywhere now. I wouldn't be surprised if intelligence agencies are already using this technique.


That adds another angle. A fake advertising piece with the encrypted and then barcoded message printed on it. Who would even give it a second look let alone thing that what ever comes up (on the remote chance they scanned it) is an encrypted message... Hiding the message in plain view.


----------



## rico567 (Nov 2, 2008)

This technique is only useful if someone doesn't know that the barcode embodies a hidden message. Since apps to decode the bar code are freely available, the only way this works is as a "purloined letter" gambit, i.e., the secret is hidden in plain sight. Or sort of.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

That may have your wife or kids scratching their heads for a few minutes but anyone with any background in codes or cifers would break it in just a few seconds(literally). 

When someone sees a barcode out of context(not on a can of soup or bag of beans) the first thought is "I wonder what thats for". The gig is up at that point.


----------

